# NEW RIDE



## NorthernWinos (Sep 19, 2008)

Conveniently located across the street from the Cancer Treatment Center is a 'John Deere Toy Store'....Jim had spent a few hours there this summer fueling his "Green Fever' for a JD Gator...Last week when we went to treatment I told him..."You only live once, go and get it"....So today they had finished installing the extras and we went and picked it up.











It barely hit the ground and we were off...



Over the meadow....










Through the woods....










Checked the crops....










Raised a little hell on the open roads...









Went to the lake...






Found some wild grapes...










Got it home...scratched, muddy and dusty...[Ain't nothing 'cherry' around here]...






Life is Good!!!!




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! What neat toy. Have lots of fun.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2008)

So where is Grandma's house? I would like to have one of them. It would be very handy to transport equipment and grapes in the vineyard instead of the poor old little falling apart pickup. Hmmmmmm...................


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 19, 2008)

Had to open a different Browser to add more photos...

We had a blast...this is going to be fun.

I want to use it for yard and garden work....Jim just wanst to play....tho I am sure he will give it lots of work too.

We also got really dusty...my camera needs to go to the 'detail shop'...

Hope we don't hurt ourselves....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been fighting the urge to buy a Gator for a month. I was just getting over it. I come home, check the forum and find a commercial for a Gator that John Deere could not improve on. 


It is beautiful. I hope you enjoy it. Beautiful land too.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that is just pure fun and even makes working fun. I used to race dirt bikes and quads and that is just a glorified quad and wish I had 1 of those toys in your country land.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 19, 2008)

I* would pack a picnic with some of your best wines, and drive off into the fields and spread a blanket. One if my favorite memories back home is of a glimpse of sun on the golden fields and the dark gray skies, wind blowing,,,not too cool....but a hint of winter in the air.*


*A wonderful toy to enjoy your land.*

*Ramona*


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that looks like fun, Enjoy the ride!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 20, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> I* would pack a picnic with some of your best wines, and drive off into the fields and spread a blanket. One if my favorite memories back home is of a glimpse of sun on the golden fields and the dark gray skies, wind blowing,,,not too cool....but a hint of winter in the air.</font>*
> 
> 
> *A wonderful toy to enjoy your land.</font>*
> ...



My brother use to trap gophers...then he and I use to lay out in the fields and looks for faces and animal figures in the clouds....One of my favorite memories.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2008)

You two are going to have a blast with that new toy NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 21, 2008)

I used it yesterday to clean out some of the garden....Back it down the row, throw on the debris.....back up to the compost pile and hit the dump switch.........

Jim used it to pick up a bunch of hoses and other garden stuff around the yard..... Sure beats fighting with the wheel barrow...


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 21, 2008)

It will also great for hauling wood. I have a ranger which is similar and I use it for just about everything. It will be good therapy for you NW!!


----------



## swillologist (Sep 21, 2008)

I missed the one picture there yesterday NW. It looks like Jim is outstanding in his field.



An old farmers joke.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 22, 2008)

congratulations - enjoy the new ride. all I have is a honda quad with a little trailer behind. BUT, you can dump - I have to shovel out!!!! Enjoy for many many years -
rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!! I took a girlfriend for a ride today...she was quite comfortable and loved it....

Think almost all the neighbors have had a ride now too...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres my new ride! Hop on everyone!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 23, 2008)

i know - wade operates from the middle seat!!!!!


----------



## K&GB (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice ride, NW!



These things sure get around. We drove them around our base in Iraq. Of course, we had to wear a flack jacket and helmet in ours because they were considered "tactical vehicles" LMAO



Seems like eachunit had a couple. Some units decorated and even painted theirs. I remember seeing one from a COMM unitdriving around with a radar antenna on top. I used ours to haul my 50 cal out to the helicopter.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2008)

Handy units...in love and war.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2008)

SWEET, NW!!!!!!! Enjoy the heck out of it!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2008)

WHAT????? You didn't "hump" that 50 cal out there to your bird?


----------

